
Why You TGIF Even If You Don’t Have a Job - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/why-you-tgif-even-if-you-dont-have-a-job/
======
nowarninglabel
>"but he worked four days a week, Sunday through Thursday"

This could use some editing. How is Monday-Friday a 5 day work week but
Sunday-Thursday is a 4 day work week?

